# Que hace un optotransistor?



## xhackdavidx (May 30, 2007)

Hola.
He comprado unos optoacopladores y ¿sabeis que?, que son optotransistores
yo nunca habia oido hablar de esa palabra...
bien, son optotransisores encapsulados, con 6 patillas, una de ellas sin conexión.
busque en google pero no habis nada de optotransistores, lo unico que encontre fue esto:
http://electronred.iespana.es/optoacopla.htm.

segun pone, el simbolo es este:


el modelo es el 4N26 (no se que marca es pero me imagino que da =).

aqui os pongo las distintas hojas de datos:

http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/4/N/2/6/4N26.shtml.

lo que quiero es que me digais que es lo que hace un optotransistor, para que sirve la base, y si puede ser, una tabla de la verdad o algo parecido.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## xhackdavidx (May 30, 2007)

Antes que se me olvide...
en algunos esquemas conectan una resistencia en serie con el diodo, y otra con "la otra cosa" ¿que valor debe tener? ¿en que patillas la conecto? ¿a donde conecto la base del transistor?

gracias de nuevo


----------



## franco_27 (Jun 15, 2007)

amigo efectivamente es un optoacoplador, coloca una resistencia en la pata 6 luego a masa, coloca una resistencia en la pata 5 luego a vcc la pata 4 a masa, la salida es en la pata 5. saludos


----------



## hades_21 (Jun 27, 2007)

un optotransistor es un dispositivo que se activa y entrega corriente a traves de sus terminales solo cuando recibe una emisison de luz en su base. la palabra opto proviene de que trabaja con señales opticas(producto de la emision de luz de un diodo led), cuando su base recibe la señal luminosa el transistor comienza a emitir su corriente.
el optotransistor se utiliza para aislar etapas de un circuito cuando nos interesa tener una etapa separada de la otra, pero que requiere que exista comunicacion entre ellas, aqui es donde aparece el optotransistor y nos permita ejecutar esa tarea sin problemas.


----------

